# R34/34 GTR as a daily commuter



## Soul (Jan 16, 2015)

Hi everyone,

Currently driving a rather modified RX8 and looking for a change (basically I miss the boost of my old GT4 and also need a new project since I'm running out of things to mod!).

One of the potential options is an R33 GTR (perhaps R34 if I really decide to go to town) and I'm wondering what it's like to live with one. I don't really want to run a commuter car and a toy because it just wouldn't get driven enough, so I need to be able to take the kids to school, run down the M4 every morning but still have fun when I want to.

The '8 is surprisingly good for this (apart from the crap mpg) as the rear seats are useable, it's a lot of fun when pushed etc etc

Is a GTR a decent alternative?

TIA

Justin


----------



## jonnypolish (Sep 25, 2012)

I use my 32 daily and it's perfect, although I don't use the rear seats at all (as there isn't that much space)


----------



## Soul (Jan 16, 2015)

As long as they're big enough for childseats and it's not a complete arse getting them in and out that's good enough


----------



## Soul (Jan 16, 2015)

Another consideration is rust. If I don't want to have to run another car for commuting/winter how well is a GTR going to stand up to a British winter?

Assuming I imported something direct, how many years would it survive? Can they be rust-proofed?


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

If the car in question is stock or near to then it should be okay for more frequent use. 

I'm not sure if I would use a Skyline GTR as a daily because they can attract unnecessary attention. The boots are okay for kids stuff and groceries. I'm not convinced that child seats are that good certainly in the R34 GTR. I can get a Recaro Young Sport in the front of my R34 but I wouldn't bother with this child seat in the rear of the car.

You have to bear in mind the age of these cars; so a good undercarriage inspection and appropriate underseal will help matters. 

For daily use; I think a regular saloon would be a better choice.


----------



## Soul (Jan 16, 2015)

Thanks for the info. I guess my is problem that 90% of my driving is my commuting. So if I want a tuned JDM car then there's not much point in my having a commuter car as well as it just wouldn't get driven enough. I don't want to sit on the M4 in some boring diesel wishing I was in my fun car.

I understand the age, but all new cars are pretty 'boring' to me (unless I went for something like a new R35, M3 or 911). But these are really expensive obviously


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

I daily drove my 580hp r33 for about a year.
It did cost me a fortune in fuel, maintenance, servicing etc. That's before I got my modifying stick out as well. But it did make my journey to work awfully fun! 

My commute at this time was only 15 miles each way as well. . . 
I don't think id do it again personally.


----------



## IMS (Sep 18, 2002)

Soul said:


> Another consideration is rust. If I don't want to have to run another car for commuting/winter how well is a GTR going to stand up to a British winter?
> 
> Assuming I imported something direct, how many years would it survive? Can they be rust-proofed?


I ran an R33 for 4 years as a daily - no problem, but as mentioned good inspection, underseal...the rear arches and front strut mounts are weak. Your problem will be the inevitable quest for power which will lead to a very expensive everyday driver that becomes more and more difficult to drive (twin plate clutches don't "ride" well!).


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

I'd not bother

Racking up miles on a bnr34 is financial bad planning 

Buy a 35 for that


----------



## Soul (Jan 16, 2015)

Running a 35 would be cheaper than running a 34???


----------



## m3dim (Aug 22, 2013)

Soul said:


> Running a 35 would be cheaper than running a 34???


I think what Matty is saying is that the R34 GT-R is an investment vehicle. In Japan on auction , the R34's in some cases are selling for more than their R35 counterparts....


----------



## Soul (Jan 16, 2015)

Ahh ok I see what you mean. I guess I don't really think in terms of future value - I just want a car I can love and be a project for a few years. I don't see the fun in buying something and locking it away...


----------



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

I'd be interested to see just how many R34's are being used regularly and not just track cars or garage queens.

With engine 'refresh' and rebuilds I don't see the big worry of clocking up the miles?

Suspension would most likely be aftermarket anyway..


----------



## Soul (Jan 16, 2015)

Well I certainly don't see many on my journey to work. Generally I've got the most interesting car on the road every morning


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

I'd go for a non-GTR for daily duties. Maybe an R34 GTS4. Perhaps even a 4 door...


----------



## Soul (Jan 16, 2015)

Trouble is I only want to run one car. So it has to do the job of commuter, plus my fun car all in one!


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

No reason a GTS wouldn't be fun.


----------



## Soul (Jan 16, 2015)

Oh true, but part of me would always wish I was driving the full-fat version I think....


----------



## godzilla-1 (Jan 11, 2007)

*hi*

I've just got my 34gtr back out on the road again and its still lovely to drive and semi-practical, even with the track setup. Mpg isn't that bad when cruising and that's with a race spec 2.6 with 2860s. I would suggest keeping the cat or running a sports cat to keep the noise level down as skylines can be noisy when motorway cruising! as said above commuting with a tuned car is never ideal but if U keep it sensible and just remove the stock restrictions you will have a reliable, cheapish fun car.


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

I used to commute everyday with my 700bhp R33GTR lol


----------



## GTS20s (Oct 7, 2008)

My other half wanted a skyline for daily driving to cover around 60kms a day. We picked up this R34 GT (RB20DE NEO)

Ok its not fast at all, but very torquey. Get around 35mpg on average, its comfortable and looks the part. Its alot cheaper to maintain than the GTR we have.


This is it


----------



## Soul (Jan 16, 2015)

I'm not sure I could do it to myself. I'd want a GTR


----------



## GTR Cook (Apr 22, 2008)

I haven't used mine as a daily, but, as a car it will be fine. Comfortable, spacious and fun!

However, i wouldn't want to leave it anywhere, where it may pick up door dings, car park scrapes etc. To me, its too precious to risk.

I wouldn't lower it either if your using it as a daily, it wont take long before you damage the splitter/front under tray. 

I would love to use mine as a daily but the roads, other peoples attitudes and our crap weather, mean mine is for fun and not the commute.


----------



## Bennyboy1984 (Jul 26, 2009)

Soul said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Currently driving a rather modified RX8 and looking for a change (basically I miss the boost of my old GT4 and also need a new project since I'm running out of things to mod!).
> 
> ...


If you thought the RX8 had bad mpg you may get a shock from a 34 lol. They are very hard to drive 'sensibly' as the temptation to plant it every now and then is always there. But at least fuel prices have gone down :flame:


----------



## Soul (Jan 16, 2015)

I'd *want* to plant it as often as possible. Can't see the point in having something quick and not enjoying it


----------



## Bennyboy1984 (Jul 26, 2009)

Soul said:


> I'd *want* to plant it as often as possible. Can't see the point in having something quick and not enjoying it


Agreed. Petrol stations will be your second home


----------



## Soul (Jan 16, 2015)

I have an Rx8. I'm practically Shell's best customer already


----------



## Bennyboy1984 (Jul 26, 2009)

Soul said:


> I have an Rx8. I'm practically Shell's best customer already


They'll love you even more if you get a 34/33. Especially a modified one (which is likely).


----------



## Fish91 (Jul 15, 2014)

Been using my r32 gtr as a daily. 24miles a day to and it's not the best on petrol. Glad the prices are low at the minute.


----------



## Soul (Jan 16, 2015)

I average 16-17mpg in the '8. Is the GTR that much worse?


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

lol the rotary is worse than the RB26. If you're used to the fuel consumption of the RX8 a GTR will be fine, in fact it may even end up being better


----------



## Soul (Jan 16, 2015)

Yeah fuel isn't really an issue - I'm used to burning it off at a scary rate already!


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

I've waited for absolutely years for somebody to make a topic like this and use a R34 as a daily! I just love the thought of a 34 as a daily!


----------



## Soul (Jan 16, 2015)

Well we'll see. Not entirely decided what to do yet 

But I can't see the point in me running 2 cars. Ok the cost of running a GTR daily would be higher than running it just at weekends or whatever, but then I'll have to buy, fuel, tax, insure, service a 2nd car (and it would probably be a bit crap and I'd have to sit in it!).


----------



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

don't get what the big deal is personally, just budget a little more for maintenance and up-keep

shouldn't be anything to stop you from owning and enjoying your dream car


----------



## Lewis_08 (Jan 7, 2011)

i used my 34 as a daily for a good long time.Was brilliant. Now it lives in the garage during the salty season and spends summers driving. Bloody loved mine in standard and modified form as a daily.


----------



## R33 GTR (Sep 17, 2013)

Soul said:


> I average 16-17mpg in the '8. Is the GTR that much worse?


That's not much worse than my E36 328 - I used to average 18mpg, in the 33
I would guestimate I get 8 - 12 mpg :flame:


----------



## beep-beep (Dec 15, 2014)

A person over here in Ireland on a forum I frequent used his R34 GTR as his daily for a few years until he sold it without any issues


----------



## jonnypolish (Sep 25, 2012)

I use £60 a week in fuel for my 20 mile daily commute, I barely even get on to boost. 

I tried being sensible two years ago and buying a daily, worst mistake. Can't drive a boring car sensibly without going into a coma.


----------



## Jay_GTR (Apr 22, 2009)

60 quid for 100 miles off boost??? 8MPG .. there's something wrong with your car lol


----------



## Dr Meat (Dec 13, 2007)

I've got to say I totally agree with what GTR Cook said, the car would handle it fine. But could you really function knowing you have left your car in a car park? coming back to it to find door dinks in the panels that's if your lucky and its still there!


----------

